# Another 135L vs. 70-200 f/2.8 II question...



## jVillaPhoto (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey guys,

Yes, another one of 'these' threads. Sorry about that :/ But my question is more specific then general, in a way..

I was thinking of selling off my 70-200mm f/2.8 II and 60D and buying a 'like new' 135L + 5D Mark II (New, will pay extra $100-$300 if I have to). I rarely use my 60D nowadays due to having a 5DIII, because like everyone else, I fell in love with the full frame sensor. 

I do keep in mind that I love my 70-200 and it truly is an amazing lens, but being 5'5' with scrawny arms, it gets a bit heavy after a while, which is quite embarrassing for me that I'm considering selling this awesome lens for this fact, but it's simply the truth. I also don't like the attention it brings when shooting street. Being short and scrawny and seen with a white lens makes me an easy target as well :-\

I shoot mainly portraiture, and I don't like standing 200mm away from my subject when using this lens and find myself in the 100-150mm range. The reason I shoot 200mm is to get as much background blur as I can get. I also shoot headshots every now and then, so I'm wondering if the 135L makes a good headshot lens. Not worried much about IQ, since I've read many reviews stating that they were very similar. Also, the 70-200 is my least used lens because I prefer the look of my 50L and 35L, and have seen/heard the 135L has a more of a unique 'look' as well, so this is a plus.

I'm planning on shooting Weddings soon as well, and I know I'll probably miss the versatility + extra reach in this case. Since Weddings generally last the whole day and night, having the 70-200 on one camera along with another back up camera both attached around my neck at the same time is going to make the day a bit tougher due to my height and strength. I could always hit the gym, but... Haha : Going wider won't be as much as a problem, since I can have my 35L or 50L attached on one of the 5D's while having the 135L attached to the other 5D. 

So under these specific circumstances, what do the you all recommend, keeping weddings in mind as well ? 

5DIII / 5DII + 35L, 50L, 135L 

or

5DIII / 60D + 35L, 50L, 70-200 f/2.8 II (Current set-up)

I am also very open to any other recommendations  Let's just keep in mind that I'm not looking to spend (In other words, no "Just buy the 135L and the 5DII" please ) , rather trade off if I can! I'd also rent, but I think I'd need more than a couple days. Plus, having 2 FF bodies with three amazing lenses seems to be a lovely option as well. 

Thanks so much everyone, I know this one may be tricky! ;D


----------



## dave (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi,

The 135mm is special, no doubt about it. I don't see a sharpness increase from the 70-200 to the 135, but the bokeh is significantly nicer. I use it more than the 70-200. Interestingly, I used to use my f4 version of the 70-200 more because it is much more pleasant to carry around

The 5D2, is an excellent camera at a great price. 

The bottom line is that you can actually take photos ith the 5d2/135 combo, whereas this is obviously not the case on with the 70-200 on it's own. Not helpful if you have gotten over our 60D.

My only suggestion is maybe take a look at the 6D. It is designed for low light focus, which for weddings could be super useful. Who knows, but the new sensor may also be a but nicer.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 27, 2012)

The 135L is a great head/shoulders portrait lens, or if you're outdoors with room to move. But the 70-200 II does well for that, too. If you're going to stick with portraits, I'd say get the 135L, no question.

But...if you shoot weddings, I suspect you'll not only be kicking yourself for getting rid of the 70-200 II, you'll be missing shots for the lack of it (yes, experienced wedding togs can shoot just primes, if you're starting out...). 



jVillaPhoto said:


> Since Weddings generally last the whole day and night, having the 70-200 on one camera along with another back up camera both attached around my neck at the same time is going to make the day a bit tougher due to my height and strength.



Egad - don't hang them from your neck! Get yourself a Blackrapid double strap and hang them from your shoulders. I carry a 1D X with white zoom (70-200 II, 28-300, 100-400) for hours without discomfort.


----------



## jasonsim (Oct 27, 2012)

Don't get rid of your 70-200mm. Excellent range and perfect for weddings! You should be looking to get a 24-70mm f/2.8 or a 16-35mm f/2.8. perhaps the 16-35mm f/2.8 can bring new life to your 60D. Unless you have assistants running around with primes, you will miss shots at critical moments if you don't have these zooms available. perhaps you can swap lenses quickly ( maybe you have a lens sac or boca bag for fast swapping ), in which case go all out with primes. I prefer primes myself, but only when I know I can walk around and when there is no pressure to get critical shots.

I also second getting a black rapid strap. If I do another wedding ( only done one thus far ) I would get the double black rapid to carry my 7D with the 16-35mm f/2.8 and the 5D III with 70-200mm f/2.8.

If you mainly use flash at your weddings and don't need f/2.8 much ( I was mostly at f4 and f5.6 at my wedding) I would suggest getting:

17-40mm f/4L (use on 60D)
70-200mm f/4L IS (use on 5D)

These are excellent lenses and only give up one stop and much lighter!

Hope this helps,
Jason


----------



## IIIHobbs (Oct 27, 2012)

I have very recently been faced with a similar lens quandary after getting my 5D3. Also coming from a crop body, the advantages of the FF and AF of the 5D3 made my 40D much less fun/useful to use.

Before the 5D3 I had a 70-200 f2.8L, 50 f1.2L and a 16-35 f2.8L. After using the 5D3 for about a month I sold the 2 zooms and replaced them with a 135 f2L, 300 f4L and 24 f1.4 L. The primes are beautiful. The 135 in particular is my favorite with the 5D3. I do not miss the zooms. Especially when I review the results from the primes.

As for the 5D2, I have not used one, but from reading here and other blogs, I would caution you that performance will be different in the 5D2.

Also, if weddings are a significant rt of your work, losing the zoom may result in you losing shots. Th ability to quickly adapt to once in a lifetime scenarios that often unfold at a wedding could be more difficult (though more beautifully) to capture with the 135 prime.


----------



## Pixelsign (Oct 27, 2012)

maybe you should consider the upcoming tamron sp 2,8/70-200mm di vc usd. it will be the most compact and lightweight lens in it's class. with the great image stabilization from the tamron 24-70, fast ultrasonic motor and a black finish it could be the perfect lens for you  .


----------



## dafrank (Oct 27, 2012)

jVillaPhoto said:


> I was thinking of selling off my 70-200mm f/2.8 II and 60D and buying a 'like new' 135L + 5D Mark II (New, will pay extra $100-$300 if I have to). I rarely use my 60D nowadays due to having a 5DIII, because like everyone else, I fell in love with the full frame sensor.
> 
> I shoot mainly portraiture, and I don't like standing 200mm away from my subject when using this lens and find myself in the 100-150mm range. The reason I shoot 200mm is to get as much background blur as I can get. I also shoot headshots every now and then, so I'm wondering if the 135L makes a good headshot lens. Not worried much about IQ, since I've read many reviews stating that they were very similar. Also, the 70-200 is my least used lens because I prefer the look of my 50L and 35L, and have seen/heard the 135L has a more of a unique 'look' as well, so this is a plus.
> 
> ...



I've owned the 135 f/2.0 and currently own the 70-200 f/2.8 vII. Here comes my advice.

The 135 is a great lens and is awesome for tight head shots. So is the 70-200. The 135 doesn't have IS and is, of course, limited to one focal length. The differences between the maximum apertures and bokeh quality is not enough to ignore the advantages of the zoom and IS. And, if you get a 5d2, or even a 5d3, you will more than not make up for the extra stop of low light lens ability with the ability to shoot at ISO's more than one stop faster than possible on the 60D. The only other flies in the ointment are that if you don't have the 5d2 or 5D3, your 35mm f/1.4 will not afford you a wide enough viewpoint with an APS-C camera like the 60D. Furthermore, the 135 focal length on the 60D is just about the same as is 200mm on a full-frame 5D.

Best bet: sell the 60D and buy a privately used or Canon-reconditioned, or even new, 5D2. Then your lens set will be appropriate and your cameras will work great for wedding or portrait type shooting.If you want to spend even more, you might want to get another 5D3 and/or add a slightly wider lens, like a 24mm f/1.4 or f/2.8.

Regards,
David


----------



## EOBeav (Oct 27, 2012)

So rent the 135 for a few days to see what you think. All in all, though, I think you answered your own questions in your opening post. It sounds like the 70-200mm f/2.8 IS isn't for you. You're looking for an acceptable alternative, and that alternative just might be the 135mm f/2 L.


----------

